# getting citizenship for ones self via MX born child



## wetuser (Apr 25, 2009)

Question -

My child was born in Mexico to two parents who are both US citizens. He has a Mexican birth certificate, etc. How could I go about getting citizenship in Mexico for myself as well? Could I get a Mexican passport after I have become a dual citizen? 

Wish I had found this site when I lived down there!

thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

From what you write, I infer you aren't living in Mexico anymore. This page is the starting point for applying for Mexican citizenship on the basis of having (a) Mexican child(ren), and you will note that the first prerequisite is to have an FM2, and to be living in Mexico for at least two years immediately prior to making the application.


----------



## wetuser (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks, i do still maintain a residence there for winter visits... so I'll need to get the FM2.


----------

